# Magura MB08XC.... any good?



## bonk man (10 Jun 2009)

There is one [ well frame anyway ] in my LBS for a couple of hundred and I am thinking about replacing my ancient M1000. All the bits on the 'dale are newish and reasonable quality so would be able to swap over most bits. 

Anyone got one or seen any reviews, can't find anything on the web, bit of chat on German forums but that's about it. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bonk man (16 Jun 2009)

Bought it I will try and get it built up and go out on Thursday evening.... I love new bikes......


----------



## bonk man (19 Jun 2009)

Well; all built up and now ridden up the hills.. 

Very nice and much faster on the tricky stuff than the 'dale was. 

Up hill it is similar being the same weight [ within a 100 gms or so! ] than the 'dale.
Slightly more rigid at the rear so easier to flick up over roots, it is also smaller which helps. Down hill it feels fast and very planted, going round hairpin stuff was easy and I felt more confident on the fast straights.
I was disappointed it was over so quickly. 

200 quid well spent I reckon.


----------

